# Confixx 2.0 (Strato)



## FreakyMice (23. Februar 2004)

Hi,

ich habe mit gestern einen Server bestellt bei Strato.
Man bekommt da ein ja einige Programme mit
u.a. auch Confixx2.0.

Bei Confixx auf der seite steht "Beliebig viele Domains auf dem Server".

Wie kann ich das verstehen.
Heist das ich kann mit dem Programm so viele Domains auf den server machen wie ich will.
Also nichts für jede weitere Domain bezahlen.

Oder meinen die das ich so viele domains wie ich will registrieren kann und die dann auf  meinen server leiten.

HELP  

 Freaky


----------



## Peter Bönnen (23. Februar 2004)

Du kannst mit Confixx beliebig viele Domains verwalten, also VHosts auf dem Webserver anlegen, FTP-Zugänge für die Webinhalte der Domains vergeben, E-Mail Adressen anlegen etc. Dabei ist das ganze in Admin-, Reseller- und Useroberfläche unterteilt, wenn ich mich recht erinner.

Die zu verwaltenden Domains musst du natürlich immer noch bezahlen und per DNS auf die IP deines Servers leiten (wobei das in deinem Fall wahrscheinlich über irgendein Strato-Kundenmenü geht).

Peter


----------



## Squarius (12. März 2004)

Gibt es irgend wo eine Anleitung zu dem Admin Bereich in Confixx?
Sagt mir bitte einen link.
Bin schon überall am suchen aber kann bis jetzt nur welche für den kundenbreich finden.


Danke


----------

